#  > Islam >  > Koran >  alle hadith van sahih bukhari en sahih muslim

## Mantha-Moslim

salaam aleykum warahmatullahi wa barakatuhu 



ik ga hier insha'allah de hele collectie hadith van sahih bukhari en sahih muslim overtypen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

2. Overgeleverd door 'Aisha:



Al-Harith bin Hisham vroeg Allah's (swt) Boodschapper (saws): *"O Allah's Boodschapper Hoe is de Goddelijke Inspiratie u geopenbaard?"* Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Soms is het geopenbaard, zoals het rinkelen van een bel, deze vorm van inspiratie is de moeilijkste van allemaal en als ik de inspiratie begrepen heb verlaat deze status mij.''* *''Meestal komt Jibriel en spreekt tot mij tot ik het begrepen heb.''*



'Aisha zei: *''Voorwaar, Ik zag dat de profeet Goddelijk genspireerd werd op een zeer koude dag en zag het zweet van zijn voorhoofd druipen tot de openbaring voorbij was.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

3. Overgeleverd door 'Aisha:



*''De aanvang van Goddelijke Inspiratie (in de tijd voor de openbaringen van de Quran) aan Allah's Boodschapper kwam in de vorm van goede dromen, die uitkwamen als het aanbreken van het stralende daglicht, en toen is de liefde voor afzondering aan hem geschonken. Hij koos ervoor zich af te zonderen in de Hira grot, waar hij zich bezig hield met het aanbidden van Allah voor een groot aantal dagen tot zijn verlangens om zijn familie te zien voor hem te groot werden. 

Hij was gewoon om voor zijn reis en verblijf in de Hira grot voedsel mee te nemen en steeds als dit op was kwam hij terug naar (zijn vrouw) Khadija en nam hij nieuw voedsel mee totdat plotseling de Waarheid op hem neer daalde terwijl hij in de Hira grot was. Jibriel kwam namelijk tot hem en vroeg hem om voor te lezen.''* De Profeet antwoordde:* "Ik weet niet hoe ik moet lezen.''* 



De Profeet (saws) zei: *''Hij pakte me stevig vast en drukte me zo hard tegen hem aan dat ik bijna geen lucht kreeg. Hij liet me los en vroeg me opnieuw om voor te lezen, en ik antwoordde, "Ik weet niet hoe ik moet lezen.''

Daarop pakte hij me een tweede keer en drukte me tegen hem aan tot ik het niet meer kon verdragen. Hij liet me los en vroeg me weer voor te lezen, maar ik antwoordde nogmaals: 'Ik weet niet hoe ik moet lezen.'' Daarop pakte hij me voor de derde keer vast en drukte mij tegen hem aan, en vervolgens zei hij: 



'Lees in de naam van de Heer, die schiep.

Hij schiep de mens uit de embryo. Lees! en de Heer is de meest eerbiedwaardige.'*

(Qor'an 96.1-3)



''Daarna keerde Allah's Boodschapper terug naar huis met een snel kloppend hart. Hij ging hij naar (zijn vrouw) Khadija bint Khuwailid en zei:* "Omhels me! Omhels me!"* Ze stelde hem gerust tot zijn angst voorbij was en hij vertelde haar alles wat er gebeurd was en zei: *"Ik vrees dat er iets slechts kan gebeuren."* Khadija antwoordde: *"Nooit!" Bij Allah, Allah zal u nooit te schande brengen. U behoudt een goede relatie met uw vrienden en verwanten, u helpt de armen, en bent goed voor uw gasten en staat overigens ook nog eens bekend om uw vriendelijke karakter."* 



Khadija nam hem vervolgens mee naar haar neef Waraqa bin Asad bin Naufal bin 'Abdoel' Uzza, die tijdens de Pre Islamitische Periode christen werd en hij beheerste de hebreeuwse taal. Hij zou schrijven vanuit het Evangelie in het Hebreeuws. Hij was een oude man die zijn gezichtsvermogen verloren had. Khadija zei tegen Waraqa, *"Luister naar het verhaal van je neef, O mijn neef!"* Waraqa vroeg: *"O mijn neef! Wat heb je gezien?"*  Allah's Boodschapper beschreef wat hij had gezien. Waraqa zei: *"Dit is dezelfde (Jibriel) die de geheimen van Allah had gestuurd aan Mozes. Ik wou dat ik jong was zodat ik het zou kunnen meemaken wanneer de mensen jou het land uitzetten.''*

Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Zullen ze me eruit zetten?"* Waraqa antwoordde bevestigend en zei: *"Iedere man die kwam met iets wat lijkt op wat jij hebt meegebracht werd vijandig behandeld, als ik blijf leven tot die tijd dan zal ik je een sterke ondersteuning bieden. "* Maar slechts een paar dagen later is hij overleden.





Overgeleverd door 'Jabir bin 'Abdullah Al-Ansari:



*''De Boodschapper vertelde tijdens een toespraak: "Terwijl ik liep, hoorde ik ineens een stem uit de hemel. Ik keek omhoog en zag dezelfde geest die mij had bezocht ik in de Hira grot 'zittend op een stoel tussen de hemel en de aarde. Ik was bang voor hem en ging snel naar huis en zei,' Wikkel me (in dekens). " En toen openbaarde Allah de volgende verzen'':*



*Oh Gij (Mohammed) gewikkeld in dekens!

Sta op en waarschuw.* 

*En verkondig de Grootheid van uw Heer, en reinig uw hart. 

En vlied de onreinheid.* 

(Qor'an 74.1-5)



Na deze openbaring begonnen de openbaringen vaak en regelmatig tot hem de Boodschapper van Allah te komen.''
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

4. Overgeleverd door 'Said bin Jubair: 



''Ibn 'Abbas en zijn uitleg over de verklaring van Allah. *Beweeg uw tong er niet mede om deze (woorden) haastig op te nemen.* "(Qur'an75,16)



Allahs Boodschapper draagt de openbaringen in zijn geheugen en hij beweegt zijn lippen snel als hij de openbaringen herhaalt. "Ibn Abbas bewoog zijn lippen zeggende: *''Ik beweeg mijn lippen voor jullie zoals Allah's Boodschapper zijn lippen beweegt.'*'Ibn Abbas voegde eraan toe: *"Dus openbaarde Allah: Beweeg uw tong er niet mede om deze (woorden) haastig (opte nemen!) 

Het verzamelen en het verkondigen er van rust op Ons (Allah).*(Qor'an 75.16-17)



Wat betekent dat Allah hem het gedeelte van de Koran dat werd geopenbaard op dat moment zal doen herinneren, in zijn hart door het te reciteren en uit te voeren.



*De verklaring van Allah: Wanneer Wij dus (de Openbaring) verkondigd hebben volg dan de verkondiging. Daarna rust de verklaring er van op Ons.* 

(Qor'an 75,18-19)



Daarna luisterde de Boodschapper van Allah altijd naar Jibriel als hij tot hem kwam en herhaal de de recitatie na zijn vertrek.''
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

5. Overgeleverd door
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

6. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah bin 'Abbas:

*Abu Sufyan bin Harb vertelde mij dat Heraclius (koning van het Shaam -gebied) een bericht naar hem had gestuurd terwijl hij een karavaan van Quraish aan het begeleiden was.
Zij waren kooplieden die zaken deden in het Shaam-Gebied op het tijdstip dat de Boodschapper van Allah, Abu Sufyan en de ongelovigen van Quraish een wapenstilstand hadden.
Dus Abu Sufyan en zijn metgezellen gingen naar Heraclius toe. Heraclius riep ze in de rechtzaal en hij had alle hoge Romeinse rechters om hem heen. Hij riep zijn vertaler die zijn vraag voor hun kon vertalen: "Wie onder u is nauw verwant aan de man die beweert een profeet te zijn?"
Abu Sufyan antwoordde: "Ik ben de naaste verwant aan hem (onder de groep)." Heraclius zei: "Breng hem (Abu Sufyan) dichter bij mij en laat zijn metgezellen achter hem staan.
Abu Sufyan voegde eraan toe: Heraclius zei tegen zijn vertaler: Mijn vrienden ik wil een paar vragen stellen aan Abu Sufyan over de man die beweert dat hij een profeet is. Als hij een leugen verteld moeten jullie (de metgezellen) hem tegenspreken.
Abu Sufyan zei: Als ik niet bang was dat mijn vrienden achter mij de waarheid zouden vertellen dan had ik zeker gelogen over Mohammed (saws).

De eerste vraag die hij mij vroeg was:

'Wat is de status van zijn familie onder u?'

Ik antwoordde: 'Hij behoort tot een goede (nobele) familie onder ons. "


Heraclius vroeg verder, 'heeft iemand onder jullie ooit hetzelfde beweerd (dat wil zeggen een profeet te zijn) voor hem?'

Ik antwoordde 'Nee'


Hij zei: "Was er iemand onder zijn nabije voorouders een koning? '

Ik antwoordde 'Nee'

Heraclius vroeg: 'Zijn het de rijken of de armen die hem volgen? "

Ik antwoordde: 'Het zijn de armen die hem volgen. "

Hij zei, 'Is het duidelijk dat het aantal volgelingen steeds daalt (van dag tot dag)?'

Ik antwoordde: 'Ze nemen alleen maar toe.'


Hij vroeg toen: 'Is er iemand onder degenen die zijn religie omarmen die daarna weer afstand heeft genomen van de religie?'

Ik antwoordde 'Nee'

Heraclius zei: 'Heeft u hem ooit betrapt op het vertellen van leugens voor zijn vordering (als een profeet)?'

Ik antwoordde: 'Nee '

Heraclius zei: 'Breekt hij wel eens zijn beloften?'

Ik antwoordde: 'Nee We zijn in wapenstilstand met hem, maar we weten niet wat hij zal doen." 

Ik vond geen mogelijkheid om iets anders tegen hem te zeggen behalve dat.

Heraclius vroeg: 'Heb je ooit tegen hem gevochten?'

Ik antwoordde: 'Ja.'

Toen zei hij: 'Wat was de uitkomst van de gevechten?'

Ik antwoordde, 'Soms was hij overwinnaar en soms wij.'


Heraclius zei: 'Wat wilt hij dat u doet?'

Ik zei: "Hij vertelt ons dat wij Allah zouden moeten aanbidden en Allah alleen en geen deelgenoten naast Hem. Hij vraagt ons om te bidden, om de waarheid te spreken, kuisheid en goede relaties te houden met onze vrienden en verwanten. "

Heraclius vroed de vertaler om mij het volgende te vertellen, ik heb u gevraagd over zijn familie en u antwoord was dat hij afkomstig is uit een zeer deugdzame familie. Alle profeten waren in feite afkomstig uit een deugelijke familie. Ik vroeg u of iemand anders onder jullie zoiets beweerd, uw antwoord was ontkennend. Indien het antwoord bevestigend was geweest zou ik gedacht hebben dat hij iemand na aan het doen was om zo bekender te worden.
Toen vroeg ik u of iemand uit zijn nabije familie een koning was. Uw antwoord was ontkennend, en als het bevestigend was geweest, dan zou ik gedacht hebben dat deze man zijn voorvaderlijk koningrijk wilde terugwinnen.

Verder heb ik gevraagd of hij ooit werd beschuldigd van leugens vertellen, voordat hij zei dat hij een profeet was, en uw antwoord was nee. Dus vroeg ik me af hoe een persoon dat nooit liegt over anderen zou kunnen liegen over Allah.
Toen vroeg ik of het de rijken zijn die hem volgen of de armen en u vertelde mij dat dit de armen zijn. In feite werden alle profeten gevolgd door de armeren onder het volk.
Daarna vroeg ik of het aantal volgelingen steeds hoger werd of steeds daalde waarop u zei dat ze alleen maar toenemen. Dit gebeurd alleen als het een echt geloof is.

Ik vroeg u verder of er iemand was, die na zijn godsdienst te omarmen, het heeft verworpen omdat hij ontevreden was over zijn religie. Uw antwoord was ontkennend, en in feite is dit het teken van het ware geloof, wanneer zijn vreugde het hart binnenkomt vermengt deze zich volledig met hen.
Ik heb u ook gevraagd of hij ooit heeft verraden. U antwoordde ontkennend en ook de vorige profeten hebben nooit verraden. Toen vroeg ik wat hij u opdroeg om te doen. U antwoordde dat hij oproept tot het aanbidden van Allah en Allah alleen zonder deelgenoten en hij droeg u op om te bidden, om de waarheid te spreken en om uw kuisheid te bewaren. Als wat u heeft gezegd waar is, zal hij zeer binnenkort deze hele plaats waar ik op sta veroveren en ik wist uit de vorige geschriften dat hij zou verschijnen, maar ik wist niet dat hij n van u zou worden, en als ik hem kon bereiken, zou ik onmiddelijk gaan om hem te ontmoeten en als ik met hem was zou ik zelfs zijn voeten wassen. 'Heraclius vroeg vervolgens om de brief die door de profeet (saws) op was laten schrijven voor te lezen. De inhoud van de brief was als volgt:

" In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.
Deze brief is van Mohammed. de dienaar van Allah en zijn boodschapper aan Heraclius de heersende koning. Vrede zij met hem die het juiste pad volgt. Ik nodig u hierbij uit tot de Islam, en als je een moslim zul je veilig zijn, en Allah zal je beloning verdubbelen, en als je deze uitnodiging afwijst zul je een zonde begaan door het misleiden van uw landbewoners. En ik wil je graag inlichten over Allah's verklaring:

Zeg: "O, mensen van het Boek, komt tot n woord, waarin wij met elkander overeenstemmen: dat wij niemand dan God aanbidden en dat wij niets met Hem vereenzelvigen en dat sommigen onzer geen anderen tot goden nemen, buiten God." Maar, als zij zich afwenden, zegt dan: "Getuigt, dat wij Moslims zijn." (Qor'aan 3:64)

Abu Sufyan voegde eraan toe: Toen Heraclius zijn toespraak beindigd had en en de brief had gelezen, was er een hard lawaai en gehuil in het koningklijk hof. Dus wij waren bleek van schrik en ik zei tegen mijn metgezellen dat de vraag van Mohammed (saws) zo zwaar is dat zelfs de koning er bang van is geworden. Toen begon het tot mij door te dringen dat hij de overwinner in de nabije toekomst zou worden


een keer tijdens het bezoek aan Jeruzalem, stond Heraclius op in de ochtend met een treurige stemming. Sommige van zijn priesters vroegen hem waarom hij in die stemming was? 
Heraclius was een geleerde en een astroloog. Hij antwoordde, 's nachts toen ik naar de sterren keek, zag ik dat de leider van degenen die de besnijdenis praktiseren de overwinnaar was geworden. Wie zijn zij, die de besnijdenis praktiseren? ' De mensen antwoordden, 'Behalve de joden praktiseerd niemand de besnijdenis, dus je hoeft niet bang te zijn voor ze (joden).
Hij zei: "Ik heb net bevolen om elke jood die in het land aanwezig is te doden."

Terwijl de hoogstaanden dit bespraken kwam d het nieuws over de nieuwe profeet Mohammed (saws) net binnen.
Heraclius beval de mensen om te gaan kijken of de boodschapper van Allah werd besneden. De mensen vertelde aan Heraclius dat hij was besneden. Heraclius vroeg hem vervolgens over de Arabieren. De boodschapper antwoordde, 'Arabieren praktiseren ook de besnijdenis.'

Nadat Heraclius dit hoorde schreef hij een brief aan zijn vriend in Rome, die net zo veel kennis als Heraclius had.
Daarna nodigde hij alle hoogstaanden van het shaam-gebied uit in zijn paleis, toen zij daar waren beval hij dat de deuren op slot moesten worden gedraaid.
Toen zij het besproken hadden kwam Heraclius naar buiten en zei:

O bewoners! Als u een wens naar succes heeft en als je de juiste begeleiding zoekt omarm dan de religie van deze nieuwe profeet genaamd Mohammed (saws)."

Bij het horen van de standpunten van Heraclius werd het volk opstandig en liep naar de deuren van het paleis die aan de onderzeide op slot zaten.
Heraclius realiseerde hun haat jegens de Islam en toen hij de hoop was verloren dat zij de Islam zouden omarmen, beval hij dat ze terug tot de orde werden gebracht.

(Toen ze terugkeerden) zei hij: 'Wat gezegd is was alleen maar om de kracht van je overtuiging te testen en ik heb gezien.' Dat er mensen waren die voor hem knielde en zij werden blij met hem, maar jullie houden vast aan jullie standpunten.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

7. Overgeleverd door 'Ibn 'Umar:



Allah's Boodschapper zei: *De islam is gebaseerd op (de volgende) vijf (beginselen):*



1. Om te getuigen dat niemand het recht heeft om aanbeden te worden behalve Allah en dat ik zijn Boodschapper ben.



2. Om de Salaat te onderhouden. (het gebed)



3. Om de Zakaat te betalen. (geld voor de armen)



4. Om het uitvoeren van Hadj. (bedevaart naar Mekka)



5. Om het vasten tijdens de maand Ramadan.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

8. Overgeleverd door 'Abu Huraira:

''De profeet zei: "Geloof bestaat uit meer dan zestig delen in het karakter. Onder hen zijn zelf-respect, bescheidenheid, verlegenheid en geweten."
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

9. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah bin 'Amr:



De profeet zei: "Een moslim is degene die nadelige gevolgen voor moslims voorkomt met zijn tong en zijn handen. En een Muhajir (emigrant om zonden te voorkomen) is degene die alles wat Allah verboden heeft wilt voorkomen."
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

10. Overgeleverd door 'Abu Musa: 

Sommige mensen vroegen aan Allah's Boodschapper, "Wiens islam is het beste? Of wie is een goede moslim?" Hij antwoordde: "Iemand die voorkomt dat de moslims last van hem hebben, met zijn tong en handen."
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

11. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah bin 'Amr:



Een man vroeg aan de Profeet (saws): *''welke soort van daden zijn goed?''*De Profeet zei: *''Het voeden van de armen en het groeten van de mensen die je kent en de mensen die je niet kent.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

12. Overgeleverd door 'Anas:



De Profeet (saws) zei: *''Niemand van jullie zal een moslim zijn tot hij voor zijn broeder wenst wat hij voor zichzelf wenst.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

13. Overgeleverd door 'Abu Huraira: 



Allah's Boodschapper zei: *''Bij hem in wiens handen mijn leven is, niemand van jullie zal geloven tot hij meer van mij houdt dan van zijn vader en zijn kinderen.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

14. Overgeleverd door 'Anas:

*Allah's Boodschapper zei: ''Niemand van jullie zal geloven tot hij meer van mij houdt dan van zijn vader, zijn kinderen en de gehele mensheid.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

16. Overgeleverd door 'Anas:



De profeet (saws) zei: *"Liefde voor de Ansaar is een teken van geloof en haat voor de Ansaar is een teken van hypocrisie."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

17. Overgeleverd door 'Ubada bin As-Samit: 



Allah's Boodschapper zei terwijl wij met een groep van metgezellen om hem heen zaten:* " zweer me dat:*



1. *jullie niets aanbidden dan Allah alleen.*

2. *jullie niet stelen.*

3. *jullie geen onwettige geslachtsgemeenschap hebben.*

4. *jullie je eigen kinderen niet zullen doden.*

5.* jullie geen onschuldigen vals zullen beschuldigen.*6. *jullie geen goede daden zullen weigeren.''*



De Profeet (saws) voegde eraan toe: *"Wie onder u voldoet aan zijn belofte zal worden beloond door Allah. En wie van jullie ook maar n belofte niet nakomt zal bestraft worden in het wereldse leven als een vergoeding voor de zonde. En als n van jullie een belofte niet nakomt, en Allah bedekt zijn zonde, dan is het aan hem om hem te vergeven of om hem te straffen.in het hiernamaals.''*



'Ubada bin As-Samit voegde eraan toe: *"Dus wij zwoeren in trouw aan de profeet (saws) over hetgeen hij ons vroeg."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

18. Overgeleverd door Abu Said Al-Khudri: 



Allah's Boodschapper zei: *''Er zal een tijd komen waarop het beste eigendom van de moslim zijn vee zal zijn, welke hij mee zal nemen naar een afgelegen plaats om zo te vluchten voor het wereldse leven."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

19. Overgeleverd door 'Aisha:



Wanneer de profeet van Allah de moslims vroeg om iets te doen, dan vroeg hij om daden die voor hen makkelijk uitvoerbaar waren.

Zij zeiden: *''Oh Allah's Boodschapper! Wij zijn niet zoals jou, Allah heeft al uw zonden van het verleden en van de toekomst voor u vergeven.''* Dus Allah's Boodschapper voelde een woede opkomen en dat was te zien op zijn gezicht waarop hij zei: *''Ik ken Allah beter dan jullie, en ik vrees hem het meest om mijn zonden.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

20. Overgeleverd door 'Abu Said Al-Khudri: 

De Profeet (saws) zei: *"Als de mensen van het Paradijs binnen zullen treden in het Paradijs en de mensen van de Hel de Hel zullen binnen treden, dan zal Allah wie ook maar het geloof bezit ter grootte van een mosterdzaadje weer wegnemen uit de Hel. Zo zullen zij worden behouden maar dan zullen zij al zwart geworden zijn. Dan zullen zij in de Haya (regen) of Hayat (leven) rivier worden geplaatst, en zij zullen zoals herboren worden, zoals een zaadje naast een overstroomd kanaal. Zie je niet dat zo een zaadje groeit en bloeid.''*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

21. Overgeleverd door Abu Said Al-Khudri: 



De Boodschapper van Allah zei:* "Terwijl ik aan het slapen was zag ik in een droom dat sommige mensen kleren droegen die tot de borst kwamen en soms zelfs korter dan dat. Umar bin Al-Khattab had in mijn droom een shirt aan dat hij over de grond moest slepen omdat het zo lang was.''* De mensen vroegen: *"Oh Boodschapper van Allah! Wat is de betekenis van deze droom?* De profeet antwoordde:* "Het is de religie."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

22. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah (bin 'Umar): 



Eens passeerde de Boodschapper van Allah een man die zijn broeder aan het berispen was om zijn bescheidenheid'. Daarover zei de Boodschapper van Allah: *''Laat hem want bescheidenheid is een onderdeel van het geloof."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

23. Overgeleverd door 'Ibn 'Umar: 



De Profeet (saws) zei: *''Ik heb de opdracht gekregen om tegen de mensen in te gaan en hen te onderwijzen totdat zij getuigen dat niemand het recht heeft om aanbeden te worden dan Allah alleen en dat ik zijn Boodschapper ben, en tot zij het gebed vervolmaken en de zakaat (geld voor de armen) betalen, dus als zij dit alles uitvoeren, dan hebben zij hun levens gered en dit is mijn aandeel in de islamitische wetten en vervolgens zal hun afrekening in het hiernamaals beslist worden door Allah.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

24. Overgeleverd door 'Abu Huraira:



Allah's Boodschapper werd gevraagd:* "Wat is de beste daad?''* Hij antwoordde: *"Het geloven in Allah en Zijn boodschappers.''* De vragensteller vroeg toen: *'Wat is het volgende (in goedheid)?* Hij antwoordde:[B] "Om deel te nemen aan de Jihad[B] De vragensteller vroeg toen:* 'Wat is het volgende (in goedheid)?* Hij antwoordde: *"Het uitvoeren van de Hadj", die wordt geaccepteerd door Allah en is uitgevoerd met de bedoeling om Allah's welbehagen alleen te verkrijgen en niet om ermee te pronken en zonder het plegen van een zonde en ze moeten in overeenstemming zijn met de tradities van de Profeten."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

25. Overgeleverd door 'Sa'd: 

Allah's Boodschapper verdeelde Zakaat tussen een groep mensen, terwijl ik daar zat, maar Allah's Boodschapper liet een man die ik dacht dat de beste van de partij was links liggen. Ik vroeg: *"O Allah's Boodschapper! Waarom hebt u die persoon links laten liggen?* *Bij Allah, Ik beschouw hem als een trouwe gelovige."* De profeet zei: *"Of alleen maar een moslim."* Ik bleef een tijdje stil, maar kon het niet helpen mijn vraag te herhalen.
De profeet zei weer:* "Of is hij alleen maar een moslim."* En ik kon het niet helpen mijn vraag nogmaals te herhalen. Toen zei de profeet: *"O Sa'd! Ik geef aan een persoon, terwijl een ander mij liever is, uit angst dat hij met zijn gezicht in het Vuur van Allah geworden zal worden."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

28. Overgeleverd door Al-Ahnaf bin Qais: 



Terwijl ik onderweg was om Ali Ibn Abi Talib te helpen in een gevecht kwam ik Abu Bakr tegen en hij vroeg:* ''Waar ga je naartoe?"* Ik antwoordde:* ''Ik ben onderweg om Ali Ibn Abi te gaan helpen in een gevecht.''* Hij zei:* "Ga terug want ik heb Allah's Boodschapper horen zeggen: "Wanneer twee moslims elkaar bestrijden met hun zwaarden, zowel de moordenaar als de vermoorde zal naar de hel gaan." Toen vroeg ik, 'O Allah's Boodschapper! Het is rechtvaardig voor de moordenaar, maar hoe zit het met de persoon die vermoord is?' Allah's Boodschapper zei: "Hij had zeker de intentie om zijn broeder te vermoorden."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

29. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah: 



Toen het volgende vers van de Koran werd geopenbaard: *"Zij die geloven verwarren hun geloof niet met het verkeerde."* (6:83),vroegen de metgezellen aan Allah's Boodschapper: *"Wie onder ons heeft nooit zondig gehandeld?"* Allah Openbaarde later: *"Voorzeker, anderen aanbidden naast Allah is inderdaad een grote zonde."* (31.13)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

30. Overgeleverd door Abu Huraira: 

De Profeet zei: *"Dit zijn drie tekenen van een huichelaar:

1. Wanneer hij spreekt, vertelt hij een leugen.

2. Telkens als hij iets belooft, breekt hij zijn belofte.

3. Als je hem in vertrouwen neemt, bewijst hij steeds oneerlijk te zijn want steeds als je hem iets laat bewaren, dan geeft hij dit niet terug of hij geeft minder terug dan je hem toevertrouwde."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

31. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah bin 'Amr:



De profeet zei:* "Wie de volgende vier eigenschappen bezit is een pure hypocriet en wie n van de volgende vier kenmerken bezit heeft een kenmerk van hypocrisie totdat hij ermee stopt.*



*1. Wanneer hij is belast met een geheim, verraadt hij.



2. Wanneer hij spreekt, vertelt hij leugens.



3. Als hij een afspraak maakt, komt hij deze niet na.*



*4. Als hij ruzie heeft, gedraagt hij zich op een zeer onvoorzichtige slechte en beledigende manier."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

32. Overgeleverd door Abu Huraira: 

*Allah's Boodschapper zei: "Wie de gebeden in de nacht van al Qadr in oprecht geloof en de hoop op Allah's beloning verricht, al zijn voorgaande zonden zullen vergeven worden."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

35. Overgeleverd door Abu Huraira: 



Allah's Boodschapper zei: "Wie het vasten tijdens de maand Ramadan meemaakt in oprecht vertrouwen en aanbidding, en in de hoop om Allah's beloning te bereiken, al zijn vroegere zonden zullen vergeven worden."
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

36. Overgeleverd door Abu Huraira: 



De profeet zei: *"Religie is heel gemakkelijk maar wie zichzelf overbelast in zijn religie zal dit niet lang kunnen volhouden op die manier. Dus jullie moeten geen extremisten worden, maar probeer in de buurt van perfectie te komen en ontvang het blijde nieuws, dat je beloond zult worden en geestelijke kracht krijgt door het aanbidden van Allah in de ochtenden en in de nachten."* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

37. Overgeleverd door Al-Bara' (bin 'Azib): 



Toen de profeet naar Medina kwam, verbleef hij eerst met zijn grootvaders of ooms van moeders zijde van de Ansaar. Hij deed zijn gebeden met zijn gezicht richting Baitul-Maqdis (in Jeruzalem) voor zestien of zeventien maanden, maar hij wenste dat hij kon bidden richting de Ka'ba (in Mekka). Het eerste gebed dat hij verrichte richting de Ka'ba was het 'Asr gebed in het gezelschap van enkele mensen. Toen een van degenen die met hem hadden gebeden naar buiten kwam en enkele mensen in de moskee passeerde die tijdens hun gebeden naar Jeruzalem bogen, zei hij tegen hen: "Bij Allah, ik getuig dat ik heb gebeden met Allah's Boodschapper met het gezicht richting Mekka (Ka'ba)." Toen die mensen dit hadden gehoord, hebben zij onmiddelijk hun richting veranderd naar de Ka'ba in Mekka. Joden en de mensen van de oudere geschriften waren blij om te zien dat de profeet zijn gezicht naar Jeruzalem boog tijdens zijn gebed maar toen hij zijn richting veranderd had naar de Ka'ba, tijdens de gebeden, keurden ze het af. 



Al-Bara' (bin 'Azib) voege eraan toe:* "Voordat onze richting tijdens het gebed naar de Ka'ba (Mekka) was veranderd, zijn sommige moslims gestorven of gedood en we wisten niet te zeggen of hun gebeden geldig of ongeldig waren."* Allah openbaarde toen: *"En Allah zal jullie aanbidding nooit verloren doen gaan. (dat wil zeggen de gebeden van die moslims geldig waren)."* (2:143).
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

38. Overgeleverd door Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Als iemand van jullie zijn religie wil verbeteren door strikt de islamitische regels te volgen dan zullen zijn goede daden tien keer tot zeven honderd keer beloond worden en een slechte daad wordt geregistreerd zoals het is."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

41. Overgeleverd door 'Umar bin Al-Khattab:



Een jood zei eens tegen mij: *"O, opperhoofd van de gelovigen! Er is een vers in uw heilige boek dat word gelezen door alle moslims, en als het aan ons (joden) geopenbaard was, dan zouden we die dag dat het geopenbaard was zeker als een feestdag hebben genomen."*Oemar bin Al-Khattab vroeg: *"Wat is dat vers?"* De jood antwoordde: *"Deze dag heb ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Ik maakte mijn gunst voor u compleet, en heb de Islam voor u gekozen als godsdienst."* (Qoraan 5:3) 'Oemar antwoordde: *"Voorzeker, we weten wanneer en waar dit vers werd geopenbaard aan de profeet. Het was vrijdag en de profeet stond bij' Arafat op de dag van de Hadj."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

42. Overgeleverd door Talha bin 'Ubaidullah:



Een man uit Najd met ongekamde haren kwam naar Allah's Boodschapper en we hoorden zijn luide stem, maar konden niet begrijpen wat hij zei, tot hij dichterbij kwam, toen kwamen we te weten dat hij vroeg over de islam. Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Je moet vijf keer per 24 uur bidden."* De man vroeg: *"Zijn er nog meer verplichte gebeden?"* Allahs Boodschapper zei:* "Nee, maar als je wilt kun je vrijwillige gebeden verrichten, en je moet ook vasten tijdens de maand Ramadan."* De man vroeg: *"Zijn er nog meer dagen verplicht om te vasten?"* Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Nee, maar als je wilt kun je een aantal vrijwillige dagen vasten, en je moet ook zakaat (geld voor de armen) betalen."* De man vroeg: *"Is er verder nog iets dat ik moet betalen?"* Allah's Boodschapper zei:* "Nee, tenzij u dat zelf wilt dan kunt u vrijwillige zakaat geven."* En toen zei de man terug:* "Bij Allah, ik zal niet meer en niet minder dan dit verrichten."* Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Als wat hij zegt waar is, dan zal hij succesvol zijn."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

43. Overgeleverd door Abu Huraira:



Allah's Boodschapper zei: *"Een gelovige die een rouwstoet begeleidt van een moslim met oprecht geloof en hoop op Allah's beloning en die blijft tot de begrafenis, het gebed en de uitvaartplechtigheid voorbij zijn, hij zal daarvan terugkeren met een beloning van twee Qirats. Elke Qirat is net zo groot aan gunsten als de berg Uhud. Hij die bij het begrafenisgebed is en terugkeert voor de begrafenis afgerond is, zal het enkel met de beloning van n Qirat moeten doen."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

44. Overgeleverd door 'Abdullah: 

De profeet zei: *"Het mishandelen van een moslim is een slechte daad en hem doden is kufr (ongeloof)."* 

Verteld door 'Ubada bin As-Samit: 

"Allah's Boodschapper ging naar buiten om de mensen te informeren over de datum van de nacht van Al-Qadr, maar er vond een ruzie tussen twee moslimmannen plaats. De Profeet zei: *"Ik kwam naar buiten om u te informeren over de datum van de nacht van Al-Qadr, maar zo en zo en zo en zo maken nu ruzie, daardoor ben ik de datum vergeten en misschien is dat beter voor jullie geweest. Het valt op de 7e, de 9e of de 5e van de laatste 10* *nachten van de maand van de Ramadan."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

47. Overgeleverd door An-Nu'man bin Bashir: 



Ik hoorde Allah's Boodschapper zeggen: *"Zowel de toegestane als de verboden zaken zijn duidelijk, maar tussen hen zijn er twijfelachtige zaken en de meeste mensen hebben geen kennis over deze zaken. Dus wie zich afkeert van deze verdachte zaken redt zijn religie en zijn eer. En wie zich overgeeft aan deze verdachte zaken is zoals een herder die zijn dieren in de buurt van het landschap van iemand anders laat grazen terwijl de eigenaar er elk moment aan kan komen. Oh, mensen! Pas op! Elke herder heeft een eigen landschap en het landschap van Allah op aarde zijn de verboden zaken. Let op! Er is een stuk vlees in het lichaam, als het goed is word het hele lichaam goed, maar als het slecht is, dan word het hele lichaam verpest en dat stuk vlees is het hart."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

48. Overgeleverd door Abu Jamra:



Ik zat met Ibn 'Abbas en hij liet me op zijn plek zitten. Hij verzocht mij om bij hem te blijven, opdat hij mij een aandeel van zijn eigendom zou kunnen aanbieden. Dus bleef ik met hem voor twee maanden. Eens vertelde hij mij dat wanneer de delegatie van de stam van 'Abdul Qais tot de profeet kwam, de profeet hen vroeg:* "Wie zijn jullie?"* Zij antwoordden:* "Wij zijn uit de stam van Rabi'a."* Toen zei de profeet tot hen: *"Wees welkom in de Islam! U zult geen schande of spijt meemaken."* Zij zeiden: *"O Allah's Boodschapper! We kunnen niet tot u komen, behalve in de heilige maand en de ongelovige stam van Mudar ligt tussen u en ons in. Dus informeer ons over de goede daden, zodat we het kunnen doorgeven aan de mensen die we thuis hebben gelaten, en zodat we het Paradijs kunnen binnentreden."* Toen vroegen ze over dranken. De Profeet zei dat ze vier dingen moesten doen en verbood hen vier dingen. Hij zei tot hen dat ze moesten geloven in Allah alleen en vroeg hen: *"Weet je wat er bedoeld wordt met het geloven in Allah alleen?"* Zij antwoordden: *"Allah en Zijn boodschapper weten het beter."* Daarop zei de Profeet, *'Het betekent dat: 



1. Jullie moeten getuigen dat niemand het recht heeft om aanbeden te worden behalve Allah en dat Mohammed Allah's laatste Boodschapper is. 



2. Jullie moeten het gebed verrichten.



3. Jullie moeten zakaat (geld voor de armen) betalen.



4. Jullie moeten vasten tijdens de maand Ramadan. 



5. En n vijfde van de verdiende opbrengst moet worden gegeven voor de zaak van Allah.* 



Toen verbood hij hen vier dingen, namelijk de dranken Hantam, Dubba, 'Naqir Ann Muzaffat en Muqaiyar; (Dit waren de namen van de potten/flessen waarin Alcoholische dranken zaten) De Profeet zei tot hen: *"Leer deze instructies en breng ze naar de mensen die jullie thuis hebben achtergelaten."* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

51. Overgeleverd door Jarir bin Abdullah:

*Ik gaf de belofte van trouw aan Allah's Apostel voor de volgende zaken:

1. Het verrichten van mijn Gebed.
2. Het betalen van de Zakaat. (geld voor de behoeftigen)
3. Het oprecht en trouw zijn richting elke moslim.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

52. Overgeleverd door Ziyad bin'Ilaqa: 

Ik hoorde Jarir bin 'Abdullah Allah prijzen. Op de dag waarop Al-Mughira bin Shu'ba was overleden, hij (Jarir) stond op een verhoging en bedankte en prees Allah en zei; *"Vrees alleen Allah, Hij die geen gelijken kent, en niemand heeft het recht om aanbeden te worden buiten Hem. Je moet kalm en rustig blijven tot de mesias naar je toe komt en hij zal binnenkort tot u komen. Vraag Allah om vergiffenis voor uw eind nabij is, want Hij is vergevensgezind."* Jarir voegde toe; *"Amma Badu, ik ging naar de Profeet en zei: 'Ik geef mijn belofte van trouw aan u voor de islam." De Profeet liet mij getuigen oprecht en trouw te zijn richting elke moslim, dus ik gaf mijn belofte aan hem bij de Heer van deze moskee! Ik ben oprecht en trouw aan u Oh Moslims.''*  Daarna vroeg Jarir om vergeving van Allah en kwam naar beneden.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

53. Overgeleverd door Aboe Hoeraira: Terwijl de profeet iets zei in een bijeenkomst, kwam er een Bedoeen langs en vroeg hem;
*"Wanneer zal het Uur (Dag des oordeels) plaatsvinden?"* Allah's Apostel bleef doorpraten, sommige mensen zeiden dat Allah's
Apostel de vraag had gehoord, maar dat hij het niet leuk vond wat de Bedoeen had gevraagd. Sommigen mensen zeiden dat Allah's Apostel het niet had gehoord. Toen de profeet zijn toespraak beindigde, zei hij, *"Waar is de vraagsteller, die vroeg over het Uur?"* De bedoeen zei:*" Ik ben hier, O Allah's Apostel. "*Toen de profeet zei:*" Wanneer eerlijkheid is verloren, wacht dan op het Uur (Dag des oordeels).* "De bedoeen zei:*" Hoe zal dat verloren kunnen raken? "*De Profeet zei:*" Wanneer de macht of het gezag in handen komt van ongeschikte personen, wacht dan op het Uur. "
*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

54. Overgeleverd Door 'Abdullah bin' Amr: Eens bleef de Profeet achter ons in een reis. Hij kwam bij ons toen we
de rituele wassing voor het gebed aan het uitvoeren waren. We waren net met natte handen over onze voeten aan het wrijven (zonder ze goed te wassen), dus de Profeet sprak ons op een luide toon aan en zei twee of drie keer: *"Bescherm uw hielen tegen het vuur."*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## nabiela

Assalam 3aleykom wa rahmato allahi wa barakatoho,

Ik ben van plan om de 9 volumes van al-boukhari te kopen. Ze zijn alleen te verkrijgen in het engels en het arabisch. Ik dacht ik koop ze in het engels en arabisch (ik heb ze ook gevonden op internet (heb ze al geplaatst in de forum) maar ik heb toch liever boeken, ik hou ze liever vast met mijn handen). Maar ik zie dat jij toch al de hadiths hebt van al-boukhari in het nederlands, baraka Allaho fieki voor het plaatsen van deze hadiths. Mag ik weten waar dat je deze kan kopen?
Djazaka Allaho Ghayran
wa assalam 3aleykom wa rahmato Allahi wa barakatoho
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## ALLAAH OAKBAR

As-salaamoe3alaikoem warah matu lah wa barakatuh

beste broeder,

als je de namen van de Shaba noemt of schrijft of typt 
dan moe et volgende bij voegen radia Lahoe 3anhoem wat betekent moge ALLAAH de verhevene met hen tevreden zijn

Ooe3alaikoem as-salaam warrah matu Lah wa barakatuh

----------


## ALLAAH OAKBAR

As-salaam oe3alaikoem warah matu lah wabarakatuh

beste broeder,

Als je ALLAAH noemt of schrijft of typt 
dan is het goed als je het volgende bij schrijft of typt of noemt uit respect 
v.b ALLAAH de verhevene heeft gezegt: vraagt dan de ahloedh-dhikr (de geleerden ) indien jullie het niet weten.
surah Al-anbiyaa vers 7.

Moge ALLAAH de machtige jou belonen.

Wa salaam oe3alaikoem warahmatu lah wa barakatuhu

----------


## sweety1986

as salaam mu alaikoem 

ik heb even een vraag weet iemand waar ik alle dele kan kopen van Sahieh muslim en van sahieh Al-Boekharie ik vind altijd maar deel 1 wie kan mijn veder helpen ?

----------


## Hanieffa

Salaam,
"Alle" hadieth kan je niet vinden want Ibn Kathier heeft er meer dan de helft vernietigd,dat zegt genoeg over de "sahieh"heid van buchari en co....

----------


## Banihashim88

> Salaam,
> "Alle" hadieth kan je niet vinden want Ibn Kathier heeft er meer dan de helft vernietigd,dat zegt genoeg over de "sahieh"heid van buchari en co....


vernietigd ? je hebt zeker nooit van mustala7al 7adeeth gehoord en als je een beetje islamitische geschiedenis leest dan je weet je ook dat er een handvol eewen tussen imam al bukhari en Ibn Katheer zitten . 

waar heb je het over 

Alleen maar Shi3a praten zo over imam al Bukhari

----------

